# FR: Une fois qu'elle était partie, j'ai mangé - temps



## Charlie Parker

I found this example in a popular site. The author explains that the literary tenses no longer in current usage in French are often replaced by their non-literary counterpart. She gives the example of passé antérieur being replaced by the plus-que-parfait :
_Une fois qu'elle fut partie, je mangeai _-> Once she had left, I ate.
_Une fois qu'elle était partie, j'ai mangé -> _same translation.
If memory serves, I was taught that the spoken version would use the passé surcomposé : _Une fois qu'elle a été partie, j'ai mangé. _I am in a quandary here. I don't want to use a subjunctive after _après que. _Even though it is widespread in common usage it seems incorrect to me. It certainly is illogical. I want to use the indicative. However, the passé surcomposé might sound weird to some francophones. Yet, if I use the passé antérieur, it would seem that I am mixing spoken and literary registers. I would write : _Une fois qu'elle fut mangé partie, j'ai mangé. _I cannot use two passé composés here because that would not respect the anteriority. I won't let this problem spoil my day, but I would love some guidance.


----------



## jetset

_'Une fois qu'elle fut mangée_' I'll leave that to the cannibals 
Quand elle fût partie, je mangeai.


----------



## Charlie Parker

C'est trop drôle  J'ai corrigé ma faute de frappe. Où avais-je la tête. Mais _fût _avec accent circonflex est l'imparfait du subjonctif, non?


----------



## JClaudeK

jetset said:


> Quand elle fût partie, je mangeai.


Pourquoi "f*û*t" (subjonctif imparfait) ?

Je dirais:
_Quand elle était partie,  j'ai mangé._
et j'écrirais:
_Quand elle f*u*t partie, je mangeai._



Voici la règle:


> Si le verbe de la principale est à un temps du passé, la subordonnée se met :
> - au plus-que-parfait ou au passé antérieur si le fait est antérieur (Il a certifié qu'il avait fini avant son arrivée. Il envoya la lettre dès qu'il eut eu confirmation de la chose).


Donc


Charlie Parker said:


> Une fois qu'elle était partie, j'ai mangé


 (à l'oral)



Edit (post croisé avec Charlie)


Charlie Parker said:


> Mais _fût _avec accent circonflexe est l'imparfait du subjonctif, non?


----------



## rolmich

Charlie, il existe aussi une version simplifiée :
_Une fois partie, j'ai mangé._


----------



## JClaudeK

rolmich said:


> Charlie, il existe aussi une version simplifiée :
> _Une fois partie, j'ai mangé._


Cette solution n'est pas possible ici étant donné que le sujet n'est pas le même dans les 2 parties de la phrase.


> Cf. Remarque 1 : _Lorsque le sujet est le même dans la principale et dans la subordonnée, il est fréquent de contourner les difficultés de concordance des temps en recourant à la construction _après_ suivi d'un infinitif : Elle débarrassera la table après avoir fini de manger (pour Elle débarrassera la table après qu'elle aura fini de manger)._



A la place, on pourrait dire/ écrire: _Après son départ,  j'ai mangé._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Mon problème avec le plus-que-parfait, c'est qu'il y a ce vieux fil où Geostan a élaboré toutes les possibilités et Itka a dit que le plus-que-parfait marquait une habitude dans le passé. Jann était d'accord.


----------



## JClaudeK

Charlie Parker said:


> If memory serves, I was taught that the spoken version would use the passé surcomposé : _Une fois qu'elle a été partie, j'ai mangé. _


Ta mémoire est bonne, sauf que c'est  dans un registre soutenu qu'on utiliserait l_e passé surcomposé_  et dans le langage courant le _passé composé_. 
Voir ici ↓


> Dans le langage courant, il est fréquent de substituer au passé surcomposé * (temps verbal, de moins en moins usité, formé du passé composé de l'auxiliaire et du participe passé du verbe) le passé composé de l'indicatif dans la subordonnée ; mais dans un registre soutenu, on utilisera le passé antérieur (dans la subordonnée) en relation avec le passé simple (dans la principale).
> [courant]:_ Après qu'il *est parti*__, nous nous sommes mis à table._ (passé composé de l'indicatif dans la subordonnée au lieu du passé surcomposé ...)
> [soutenu]:_ Après qu'il *fut* parti, nous nous mîmes à table._
> Après que + Indicatif


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"Après que"  sounds odd to me.

"Dès qu'elle était partie, j'ai mangé."       ?????   … sounds more natural to moi.      - or maybe "Quand elle était partie, j'ai mangé."

_(all these subjunctives make me wonder if they should/could/might/ought to be used in real life!)_


----------



## JClaudeK

guillaumedemanzac said:


> (all these subjunctives make me wonder if they should/could/might/ought to be used in real life!)


Justement, avec "après que" on ne doit _pas_ utiliser le subjonctif !
cf.: Après que + Indicatif



guillaumedemanzac said:


> "Dès qu'elle était partie, j'ai mangé." ????? … sounds more natural to me.      - or maybe "Quand elle était partie, j'ai mangé."


Agreed.


----------



## petit1

Moi je dirais "dès qu'elle a été partie j'ai mangé "
Et j'écrirais : " dès qu'elle fut partie je mangeai" .

Même chose avec "après qu'elle …" et bien sûr sans subjonctif.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci petit1. Je crois que le passé surcomposé n'a pas le respect qui lui est dû. Je pense que "dès que" relève de la même catégorie que "après que."


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour moi ce serait dès/après qu'elle a eu été partie j'ai mangé. Mais je dirais plutôt j'ai mangé tout de suite/juste après son départ.


----------



## JClaudeK

Lacuzon said:


> après qu'elle a eu été partie


Qu'est-ce que c'est comme temps ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Charlie Parker said:


> Une fois qu'elle était partie, j'ai mangé


Je me trompe peut-être, mais il me semble qu'à l'oral on emploiera plus souvent le passé composé au lieu du plus-que-parfait dans ce genre de cas :

_Une fois qu'elle est partie, j'ai mangé_.​
Mais si l'on veut bien marquer la succession des événements, j'emploierais à l'oral aussi le passé surcomposé en ce qui me concerne :

_Une fois qu'elle a été partie, j'ai mangé_.​_Quand elle a été partie, j'ai mangé._​


JClaudeK said:


> c'est dans un registre soutenu qu'on utiliserait l_e passé surcomposé_


 Soutenu ? C'est plutôt un emploi régional… Il est en tout cas courant pour moi.

Voir aussi :
FR: après que + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)
FR: quand + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)
FR: Emploi des temps surcomposés (passé surcomposé, plus-que-parfait surcomposé, etc.)
une fois que + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)
après que + temps (passé composé, plus-que-parfait, passé antérieur, passé surcomposé…)
Emploi du passé surcomposé et autres temps surcomposés


----------



## Nicomon

Je dirais  :  _Une fois qu'elle a été partie _  ou   (de préférence)_ Après qu'elle est partie._
Je n'arrive pas à expliquer pourquoi je change de temps.   

Mais pour contourner le problème,  j'aurais moi aussi suggéré  :  _après son départ. _


----------



## olivier68

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

Personnellement, je n'aime guères les temps surcomposés... mais bon.
Cependant, j'ai un peu de mal à comprendre la discussion (ou alors j'ai loupé un truc ;-))

Que trouvez-vous "gênant" dans les formulations :

_Après qu'elle fut partie, j'ai mangé
 Dès qu'elle fut partie, j'ai mangé_

Il y a ici :
1) une locution conjonctive qui suffit presque à elle seule à indiquer les rapports d'antériorité/postérité
2) le choix du mode indicatif qui indique qu'il n'y a aucun doute et l'effectivité de la réalisation
3) le choix du temps, dont le seul nom : passé antérieur complète le rapport antériorité/postérité
4) la formulation "_fut partie_" : l'action est ici nécessairement achevée, elle ne peut donc ici qu'être antérieure à ce qui va suivre

Pourquoi donc aller chercher du surcomposé ? Simple question.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je ne sais pas si je peux t'expliquer adéquatement, olivier68, d'autant plus que le français n'est pas ma langue, mais pour moi il y a un mélange de registres. Je suis bien d'accord avec toi que le passé antérieur convient parfaitemant. Cependant, je le ferais suivre d'un passé simple. Je vois le choix du temps comme étant entre la langue lttéraire et la langue parlée.
_Après qu'elle fut partie, je mangeai. _(langue littéraire)
_Après qu'elle a été partie, j'ai mangé. _(langue parlée)


----------



## olivier68

Hi Charlie,

Oui… il peut y avoir "mélange de registres". Mais ces registres ne sont absolument pas exclusifs l'un de l'autre.
Ce qui est correct à l'écrit l'est tout aussi à l'oral : même si parfois cela peut paraître un peu "soutenu", cela n'en reste pas moins correct. La réciproque n'est pas nécessairement vraie… et encore… on pourrait en discuter.

Pourquoi chercher un registre purement oral là où le registre écrit est suffisant ?

Pour moi :

_Après qu'elle fut partie, je mangeai (oral ou écrit)_  
_Après qu'elle fut partie, j'ai mangé (oral ou écrit) _ 

_Après qu'elle a été partie, j'ai mangé  _(quel intérêt de cette formulation lorsque les deux précédentes suffisent ???)

Ou bien alors on renonce à apprendre la conjugaison


----------



## Maître Capello

olivier68 said:


> Pourquoi chercher un registre purement oral là où le registre écrit est suffisant ?


Tout simplement justement parce qu'un registre écrit ne convient souvent pas à l'oral.  Employer à l'oral des tours et temps relevant de l'écrit donne un style inutilement précieux voire affecté.



olivier68 said:


> _Après qu'elle fut partie, je mangeai (oral ou écrit)_
> _Après qu'elle fut partie, j'ai mangé (oral ou écrit)
> 
> Après qu'elle a été partie, j'ai mangé _(quel intérêt de cette formulation lorsque les deux précédentes suffisent ???)


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord… Si le passé antérieur est parfaitement correct et adapté à l'écrit, il est de nos jours extrêmement rare à l'oral. Les personnes qui emploient ce temps couramment à l'oral doivent se compter sur les doigts d'une main. Dans la langue courante, le passé antérieur ne s'emploie guère, au profit des autres temps, notamment des temps surcomposés, d'où leur intérêt.


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi, je continue de penser que le passé surcomposé convient bien avec  « _Une fois que_ », mais  que le passé composé suffit avec « _Après que_ ». Pourquoi ? Je ne sais pas. 

Je ne sais pas non plus pourquoi  le plus que parfait du titre du fil -  _Une fois qu'elle était partie _- me fait tiquer.

Je répète que dans ce contexte, je dirais :
_Une fois qu'elle a été partie, j'ai mangé.    
Après qu'elle est partie, j'ai mangé._

Pour moi ces formes ne sont pas équivalentes à _« dès que ». _

Une fois qu'elle est partie, cette Nico, on ne peut plus l'arrêter.


----------



## olivier68

Je dois être un des doigts d'une des mentionnée par Me Capello   

Ce qui me gêne, personnellement, c'est cet abandon des temps. Si on n'enseigne plus, par la pratique orale, le passé simple ou le passé antérieur… les "jeunes générations" ne pourront plus lire les grands auteurs, ou du moins n'en comprendront plus les nuances. Un jour, on mettra tout au passé composé ou à l'imparfait. 

Concernant les temps surcomposés, c'est compliqué. Personnellement… je ne les utilise pas. Je ne les réfute pas cependant. Malgré tout, je pense pouvoir dire en toute objectivité, et sans faire de "_parisianisme_", que j'ai bien plus entendu d'_a priori_ fautifs subjonctifs suivant la locution "_après que_" que de temps surcomposés. Il est bien possible qu'il y ait un aspect "régional" dans leur utilisation. Je ne sais pas. On m'objectera que certains grands auteurs les ont utilisés. C'est exact… mais il faut aussi vérifier le complet contexte de leur utilisation. 

@Nicomon : oui, "_dès que_" n'était qu'un exemple.


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Nicomon said:


> Une fois qu'elle est partie, cette Nico, on ne peut plus l'arrêter.



Incorrect_ English_ grammar : "got started" or "has begun" should replace "est partie".

e.g.  Une fois qu'elle a commencé, cette Nico, on ne peut plus l'arrêter.

*(not true of course and only when provoked by Itisi)*


----------



## Nicomon

I made that comment to show when I'd use _est parti(e)_ as opposed :
_Une fois qu'il/elle a été parti(e) = après son départ_.   And the meaning is this :


> - Être lancé. Le coup de feu est parti tout seul. La remarque partit comme un boulet de canon.
> - Se mettre à faire quelque chose. Partir dans de longues justifications.  Partir à rire. Voilà qui part mal notre affaire.


----------

